# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Trợ giúp Artcam

## BOOLAY09

Em mới tìm hiểu về artcam. Tạo file chạy 2d có dụng lệnh 2d profiing. Tuy nhiên em muốn xóa một đường dao thì toàn bộ đường dao thiết lập bị xóa mất. 
Vậy nhờ anh em có cách nào chỉ xóa một đường dao mà mình muốn không ạ.
Em cám ơn.

Trong ảnh là đường dao bên ngoài em muốn xóa, còn đường họa tiết bên trong em muốn giữ lại ạ.

----------


## nnk

muốn cắt cái nào thì chọn cái dó thôi, chọn hết tất cả đối tượng thì nó thành ra 1 đường dao duy nhất rồi, muốn cắt cái ruột thì chỉ chọn cái ruột, rồi chọn 2d profile, chọn chế độ inside để cắt bên trong

----------


## BOOLAY09

> muốn cắt cái nào thì chọn cái dó thôi, chọn hết tất cả đối tượng thì nó thành ra 1 đường dao duy nhất rồi, muốn cắt cái ruột thì chỉ chọn cái ruột, rồi chọn 2d profile, chọn chế độ inside để cắt bên trong


Vì em import từ corel sang nên nó nhận cả 1 layer chứ không nhận rời phần viền và phần họa tiết. Vậy làm sao để chọn riêng phần họa tiết ạ.
Nhờ anh chỉ giúp. 
Cám ơn anh.

----------


## tcltcl15

Bạn click chuột phải vào hình đó rồi chọn Ungroup Vector. xong rồi chọn riêng họa tiết bên trong mà lập trình thôi

----------

